# Forum Other Languages Romance languages Italian  Proverbs - 4

## samurai

*"Non tutti i mali vengono per nuocere"* 
...per fortuna!  ::   
Ciao.

----------


## Rounder22

Ok...translate for me please.. unfortunately in the last few months I stopped studying italian because things were happening in my personal life.... so I have alot of catching up to do.... i will now have to start from Chapter 1 from my Italian course book...   ::

----------


## samurai

Ok, I'll try. 
Non -   Negative particle = Not 
tutti -   from predicate  "tutto", plural male = All
i -       determinative article, plural, male = the
mali -  from word "male", plural = evil (here in the sense of negative events)
vengono - from verb "Venire", present indicative third plural = Come (here has the sense of "happen")
per -   preposition = for, to
nuocere - from verb "nuocere", infinitive present = Harm, damage 
The sense is: not all the bad things that happened in the life have negative consequences... sometime they have positive consequences!  ::

----------


## detail

Ho letto questo filo molto fa, pensavo su un proverbio russo, ma non so trovare nessun adeguato. 
Не так страшен чёрт, как его малюют (un demono non fa tanta paura (non

----------


## samurai

Forse questo si avvicina di pi

----------

